# Titec H bar, Where are they??



## Wibbs (Dec 5, 2011)

So, I've been looking at "Alternative" Bars for my camping rig, and I prefer the rise/H style of the Titec H, but they are super elusive online. Does anyone know where I can get one?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Ya they've become scare.

Jeff Jones has his Loop H-bars for sale: http://www.jonesbikes.com/Handlebars/View-all-products.html

More money, but they are nice. I own a few sets of the Titec H-bars and a Jones Loop H-bar.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

H-bars are the best, I love mine. But it looks like Titec has finally bit the dust (long time coming really). I was lucky enough to score one set when PP was blowing them out and got a backup off CL from some guy in OR. I bet there are plenty in parts boxes that you can score for cheap, they are just going to be hard to find. Good luck. But if you value your time, and don't want to then track down a 25.4 stem (they are pretty scarce now too), just pony up to the man that made them possible, JJ himself.


----------

